# Borderline Diabetes Diagnosis



## Jennibambi (Mar 7, 2017)

I have been diagnosed wiyh borderline diabetes and dobnt know what to do - does this mean I am diabetic?  thanks to nurse I am none the wiser just that I have to go back to have blood test repeated in 2 weeks - help in the meantime what can/do I do to improve?


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Jennibambi
Welcome aboard.  I hope you don't mind but I moved your post to its own thread so your questions didn't get lost.  Borderline diabetes could mean one of two things, either you're just in the range, or very close to it.  Doctors don't all use the same terminology which can be confusing.  They will have taken a measure called a HBA1c, which sounds complicated buts it's essentially how much sugar is attached to your blood cells.  Those of us with diabetes have more sugar floating around in our blood so there's a range considered normal and then a range considered diabetic.

The good news is there's lots of things you can do to improve the situation, and it doesn't mean you will definitely develop diabetes.  There's a link here to some information on the DUK website https://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News/Prediabetes-whats-it-all-about/ that explains it better than I can, but we have lots of members here who have direct experience so I'm sure some of them will come along with some practical tips soon .


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 8, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Hi Jennibambi
> Welcome aboard.  I hope you don't mind but I moved your post to its own thread so your questions didn't get lost.  Borderline diabetes could mean one of two things, either you're just in the range, or very close to it.  Doctors don't all use the same terminology which can be confusing.  They will have taken a measure called a HBA1c, which sounds complicated buts it's essentially how much sugar is attached to your blood cells.  Those of us with diabetes have more sugar floating around in our blood so there's a range considered normal and then a range considered diabetic.
> 
> The good news is there's lots of things you can do to improve the situation, and it doesn't mean you will definitely develop diabetes.  There's a link here to some information on the DUK website https://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us/News/Prediabetes-whats-it-all-about/ that explains it better than I can, but we have lots of members here who have direct experience so I'm sure some of them will come along with some practical tips soon .


Thanks so much I was soo worried - don't know what I can eat, nurse was no help at all she said exercise and diet - I am about 10st 8lbs and 5foot 5 inches. do I need the "prick" test?? so many questions but no one to answer - I am hoping they will send me to dietician I am just really unsure of what to eat so hardly eating anything! Thanks for any replies would be appreciated. Oh and might be worth mentioning it was not a fasting test sont know if that makes any difference!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 8, 2017)

Jennibambi said:


> Thanks so much I was soo worried - don't know what I can eat, nurse was no help at all she said exercise and diet - I am about 10st 8lbs and 5foot 5 inches. do I need the "prick" test?? so many questions but no one to answer - I am hoping they will send me to dietician I am just really unsure of what to eat so hardly eating anything! Thanks for any replies would be appreciated. Oh and might be worth mentioning it was not a fasting test sont know if that makes any difference!


Welcome.
A HBA1c does not have to be fasting.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi & welcome to the forum.  It's best to treat this if you have diabetes.  The food types to be careful of are carbohydrates.  This includes sugary foods, bread, potatoes, pasta & rice.  These can all raise your blood sugar levels.  Getting a meter to test yourself is advisable, even though most GP's say it's not necessary.  It's the best way to see how foods affect you.  Test before & 2 hours after food.  You are looking for an increase of no more than 3 mmols/l.  Any more & you can try a smaller portion or avoid alltogether.


----------



## DaveB (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi. Yes, do get a meter. Be careful if seeing the dietician as some of them have no understanding of our need to have low carbs to keep blood sugar down. You sound quite slim? Do you mind me asking what your BMI is as it can sometimes influence the detailed diagnosis?


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 12, 2017)

DaveB said:


> Hi. Yes, do get a meter. Be careful if seeing the dietician as some of them have no understanding of our need to have low carbs to keep blood sugar down. You sound quite slim? Do you mind me asking what your BMI is as it can sometimes influence the detailed diagnosis?


according to I think it was this site it is 25.  sometimes i'm ok then today had 4oz roast chicken breast and half plate of boiled cabbage so now going to loo every 2 hours, not that very thirsty but I don't know what to do - the doc said my reading was 48 that's the first one I have ever had and have to go back and get checked in 2 weeks. I am scared cos this is new to me and I want to see if I can get back myself.  does that take a while?  it is only a weejk for me.  i didn't fast for test but did have 4 ferarro rocher sweets not 15 mins to half hour before i had it - would that have made a difference.  which meter would you advise as you have done brilliantly well - are you on tablets or diet? sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi & welcome to the forum.  It's best to treat this if you have diabetes.  The food types to be careful of are carbohydrates.  This includes sugary foods, bread, potatoes, pasta & rice.  These can all raise your blood sugar levels.  Getting a meter to test yourself is advisable, even though most GP's say it's not necessary.  It's the best way to see how foods affect you.  Test before & 2 hours after food.  You are looking for an increase of no more than 3 mmols/l.  Any more & you can try a smaller portion or avoid alltogether.


what carbs - total or ones that turn to sugar?/  i am very unsure of bread - i read wholemeal can be ok but i am not too sure about that. Which meter would you recommend i will buy it.  can i really delay or avoid type 2 if i eat properly?  i don't understand it all sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 12, 2017)

There is a lot to take in for a newbie. Look at total carbs.  All carbs turn to sugar in the body.  Wholemeal bread is slower release but can still spike.  The breads recommend on here are Burgen soya & linseed or Lidl high protein rolls (from the fresh bakery section).  These are much lower carbs thsn most other bread.  I use the SD Codefree meter from Amazon or Home Health.  It has the cheapest test strips & does the job fine.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> There is a lot to take in for a newbie. Look at total carbs.  All carbs turn to sugar in the body.  Wholemeal bread is slower release but can still spike.  The breads recommend on here are Burgen soya & linseed or Lidl high protein rolls (from the fresh bakery section).  These are much lower carbs thsn most other bread.  I use the SD Codefree meter from Amazon or Home Health.  It has the cheapest test strips & does the job fine.


sometimes i'm ok then today had 4oz roast chicken breast and half plate of boiled cabbage and small galss of red wine so now going to loo every 2 hours, not that very thirsty but do need a drink but I don't know what to do - the doc said my reading was 48 that's the first one I have ever had and have to go back and get checked in 2 weeks. I am scared cos this is new to me does this thirst/peeing mean I could go into  a coma??  I want to see if I can do it myself. does it take a while? it is only a week for me. i didn't fast for test but did have 4 ferarro rocher sweets not 15 mins to half hour before i had it - would that have made a difference. which meter would you advise as you have done brilliantly well - are you on tablets or diet? sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm only on diet & exercise, though I'm not very good at the latter.  Never been put on tablets.  I follow a low carb diet that seems to suit me well.  It takes a while to get to grips with it all.  This is a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Jennibambi.  Welcome. How did you come to be diagnosed. Try not to panic, diabetes is a condition that can be managed well ! 
That 48 figure sounds like the Hb1ac blood test.
It's an average of our BG ( blood glucose) during the past 12 or so weeks. 
The 48 shows you are just only over the lowest threshold for being diagnosed with diabetes.  42 to 47 is pre diabetes. 
I know it's a shock and very scarey. However it sounds like you have discovered it in the early stages , which is good !!  You have also found us early too , which is great as You'll get info and support from the horses mouth, us who live with it daily. 
As has already been said, One of the best things you can do for yourself, is to find out which carbohydrates affect you and which don't  .  The only way is by self testing, tbph, unless your gp practice is very enlightened, you will be told it's not necessary to test, the Hb1ac is all that's needed etc. We think it's a cost cutting measure which in the long term is going to cost the NHS more.
If they won't provide you with one and you can afford It  ,The cheapest one to self fundis the SD Codefree meter available from Amazon or directly from Homehealth.  We use the mmol/l measurement in the uk, don't forget to claim VAT relief
https://homehealth-uk.com/all-products/codefree-blood-glucose-monitoring-system-mmoll-or-mgdl/

It's the ongoing cost of the test strips you have to watch out for, meters that you can buy in chemists have testing strips that cost between £15 -£25 for 50 the Codefree ones are around £8 
It's a perfectly good meter .
Feel free to ask questions, we will do our best to help.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks so much for replying. I have looked at diet doctor online about low carb foods but u can have the likes of butter cheese and other fats do u think i could follw that or wud u not be able to take fats etc as a diabetic. Have to go for anothe test next monday so does the 48 mean i am diabetic?  Yes this site is fabulous to have found thank you


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 13, 2017)

A lot of people (not me) follow the LCHF (low carb high fat) way of eating, so things like butter, cheese and cream are all on the menu. You have to find what works for you in the long run. I personally have reduced the amount of carbs I eat in a day and eat lower fat foods, but thats me.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi, unless you need to lose weight or have other health problems needing a low fat diet, good fats are not our problem butter , cream , cheese yum.
Personally I don't buy anything that is not naturally low fat, ie I don't buy low fat yogurts.  
It's carbs that our bodies can't deal with too well   especially  the starchy carbs, potatoes, rice, pasta and bread esp white. 
Most of us have to be careful with fruit, berries are often tolerated better. Grapes are little sugar bombs, me being on insulin  I find fruit juice is a wonderful treatmeant for hypo's ( low blood sugar) 
New potatoes, just have a couple  are better than mash. Rice either have a tiny amount one or two desertspoons or something like cauliflower rice. Bread, I've switched to wholemeal, many here have Bergen (sp?) bread , Lidle high protein rolls . 

Just to give you a few ideas Good stuff for us, meat of all colours, high meat content sausages and burgers ( I buy heck sausages), bacon,   eggs cooked anyway you like)   
We have a few good and very inventive cooks on here, so have a look in the food/carb queries and recipe forum.


----------



## Ljc (Mar 13, 2017)

Meant to say, I'm more of a medium carb person, what we mean by high fat is just a normal amount of fat. , not half a pound of lard


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Meant to say, I'm more of a medium carb person, what we mean by high fat is just a normal amount of fat. , not half a pound of lard


Thanks so much i do think its the carbs for me but dont need to lose a lot of weight. Thanks to everyone for replying to me i really appreciate it. Could i reverse this being 48, without tablets i am having another blood test next week but dont kno if that will make a huge difference as long as it hasnt gone up as i have cut right down on the carbs. I went to give blood snd they just said my haemaglobin (sp) was low so went to docs and he did few tests. Then i found out. I feel a bit annoyed and think i should have been tested before now.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm still losing weight on LCHF.  I don't restrict my fat intake, though i'm still probably eating less fat than I was before diagnosis.  I always have real butter on toast, make truffles with 85% choc & double cream & have full fat yoghurt & mayo & cook using butter or coconut oil.  It's the combination of high carbs & high fat that's dangerous.  Trans fats should always be avoided.  I've also made a lot of recipes on the Diet Doctor site.  I highly recommend the pesto chicken casserole with olives & feta, which I am having tonight


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 13, 2017)

O my goodness i love this site i am actually starting to relax about this. Cant thank you all enough  i felt so doomed at first but u really can eat. Ordered the meter so when it arrives i will have to ask what i should be looking for. Can i just ask is it possible to use olive oil and can you eat onions or are they too sweet.  and if so can i fry them thanks


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 13, 2017)

If it helps, I've just had onions fried in olive oil with my sausages for dinner


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 13, 2017)

O my thank you things arent lookin so very bad. Great i love this forum and gonna look up your recipes.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 13, 2017)

Food is too boring without onions.


----------



## Jangles (Mar 13, 2017)

Another thing I find with the lower carb diet is that I don't feel half as hungry as I used to pre diagnosis.  Had a lovely lunch today of lettuce, red onion ,  peppers olives, ham and camebert cheese with low carb crackers . Dinner was beef and mushrooms stir fry with veg ,  followed by a low sugar jelly raspberries and cream.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry really? Really? Cant believe it!! Can i ask which low carb crackers please. Sounds like a gorg lunch n dinner to me. I am 56 yo. Love it and love this site its unbelievable i have sooo relaxed about this since being on here. Really thanx to all


----------



## Jangles (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Jennibambi,

It's just Ryvitas thins , 3.7g carb of which 0.1g is sugars. I've not been diagnosed very long (although I suspect I've been diabetic for a long time before diagnosis ). Like you I was very concerned and felt confused by the advice  (or lack of it) from the docs. This forum is amazing for support and information and you can talk to people who know what you mean! Also you know you're not alone and so far as foods are concerned you eat better food than before! 
My GP advised me to eat a low fat diet with plenty fruit and veg for my diabetes but through coming on here is realised that it's sugars and carbs that are the things to watch. I've modified my diet and reduced starchy sweet veg like carrots, fruits , bananas etc and included full fat in moderation, I've lost a stone since diagnosis so can't be too bad!


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi jangles i have to say my nurse was terrible and i actually spoke to a "helpline" they said low fat well balanced diet plenty fruit and veg?? I didnt know where to turn sounds like u can have everything. Anyway i have been eating an apple or 2 per day plus maybe an orange should i steer away from the fruit then or cut down. Not eatong bananas at all and have changed to skimmed milk. Just knowing at the start wot you can have soooo glad im on here people who know what they are talking about! My hba1c was 48 and i have to go back mon for another so want to try and get this sorted over the next few months to correct it if i can. Thanks again its great here.


----------



## Jangles (Mar 13, 2017)

I was given the same advice off my GP and nurse. Likewise I thought how is that going to affect my overall blood glucose? ? I still do use skimmed milk in my coffee but have switched to unsweetened soya for everything else . My GP told me not to test as there's no need to unless on insulin and my surgery only test once 6 monthly,  I thought well how would you know if the meds are working without testing so I got a meter and have been testing.  People on here advised to test before and after meals so you know what spikes you. I'm unable to take porridge for example but other people are fine on it. Testing let's you see what you can and can't tolerate.


----------



## Jangles (Mar 13, 2017)

I hope you get a good result at the docs but if you don't it's manageable with a bit of experimentation and there's always lots of support and good experience on here


----------



## Jeandp (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi @Jennibambi I am newly diagnosed too, so I know how you feel. I have found this site invaluable, everyone is so helpful. I am living in Spain and have been given hardly any advice from the doctor at all, apart from eat carbohydrates at lunchtime, not evening meal?? I have not been given the Hb test that everyone on here talks about so much. One good thing though, she did give me a self testing kit which really opens your eyes to which foods you can safely eat. A big lesson I have learnt from this forum is that we are all different and only by testing can you discover foods best suited to you personally. 

I think I was a carboholic but slowly I am learning to replace nasty big fat carbs with healthier alternatives. Last night we had turkey and broccoli curry with cauliflower rice and it was lovely, I didn't miss the "normal" rice at all. Now I just need to find a low carb poppadom 
Good luck on Monday!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 14, 2017)

It all comes down to testing IMO.  No food is really off limits.  Different people react differently to different foods.  The GP's & DSN's don't seem to realise this.  I can actually tolerate bananas ok as long as they are not too ripe.  I can't tolerate porridge at all.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 18, 2017)

Jangles said:


> Another thing I find with the lower carb diet is that I don't feel half as hungry as I used to pre diagnosis.  Had a lovely lunch today of lettuce, red onion ,  peppers olives, ham and camebert cheese with low carb crackers . Dinner was beef and mushrooms stir fry with veg ,  followed by a low sugar jelly raspberries and cream.


Jangles tried your dinner of stir fry and the jelly with raspberries and cream yum yum thanks for the simple idea xx


----------



## Jangles (Mar 18, 2017)

Glad you liked it. I'm enjoying experimenting with ingredients but I'm enjoying eating all the things I've avoided for years like cheese and olives ! I've just made my raspberry jelly and raspberries for tomorrow's dessert after Sunday lunch!


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 18, 2017)

yea I am gonna do the jelly and raspberry dessert and have a lovely big bit of hake which I am doing with white wine cauliflower and mayonnaise in the oven. yummy and it is a beautiful tasting fish


----------



## Jangles (Mar 18, 2017)

That sound lush! We had hake last night! I'd never had it before, my husband had bought it is was wary but it was lovely although all we did was bake it with some lemon and olive oil. I like the sound of how you are going to do it , it would go well.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 18, 2017)

Hope that is not too carby dont think it os but also doing my lovely tomato soup quite a lot of toms in it hope its ok am gonna check myself before and after. Wen i check after is is 1 or 2 hours after or both and dobyou count the time from wen u start ur meal or wen u finish ur meal. Thanks


----------



## Jangles (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been checking and hour after and two hours after i finish the meal to see what the difference is . I've not been doing it everyday though what I found was I'm quite high an hour but two hours it's gone down. I seem to be in the  6 to 8 range, I don't know if that's good or bad but it's an awful lot better than it was at diagnosis.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks.  I did it tonite 90mins after my jelly and mine was 7.1 so this is new to me and means nothing i will learn as i go along i suppose. Gonna stick to low carb way of life. Just wonder will i ever be able to have a scone again??


----------



## Jangles (Mar 18, 2017)

I've been having the occasional scone. I'm mainly low carb but I do have the odd thing ,  usually a scone or a teacake and butter.  I always have butter and no jam in the hope it slows down the carbs into my bloodstream.  I've even tested two hours after a scone and it's been in the 7s so seems OK.  It's just all trial and error but mostly I'm in the sixes and sevens but have been up in the  eights.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 18, 2017)

Jangles said:


> I've been having the occasional scone. I'm mainly low carb but I do have the odd thing ,  usually a scone or a teacake and butter.  I always have butter and no jam in the hope it slows down the carbs into my bloodstream.  I've even tested two hours after a scone and it's been in the 7s so seems OK.  It's just all trial and error but mostly I'm in the sixes and sevens but have been up in the  eights.


Good to know suppose just need to test and see it would be nice just now and again as a treat. Partner so impressed by my weight loss he eating wot im eating lol wont do him a button of harm eh?


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Jennibambi said:


> Good to know suppose just need to test and see it would be nice just now and again as a treat. Partner so impressed by my weight loss he eating wot im eating lol wont do him a button of harm eh?


Goodness me Jenni you must tell me your secret . Getting  my men to eat same as me my son and partner is like trying to get blood from a stone lol.


----------



## Jangles (Mar 18, 2017)

Lol , mine is too!


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 18, 2017)

No he wants to lose weight and sees my results - voila!


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Yeah I can't use that one as there both like bean poles LOL.


----------



## Bryan Osborne (Mar 19, 2017)

The key is to use a test kit and test, test test with a meal plan and a food diary. There is no real alternative if you are seriopus about stability, weight loss and looking to reverse or stabilise the condition. especially without drugs.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 19, 2017)

Bryan Osborne said:


> The key is to use a test kit and test, test test with a meal plan and a food diary. There is no real alternative if you are seriopus about stability, weight loss and looking to reverse or stabilise the condition. especially without drugs.


Yes I would like to reverse I had blood test 2 weeks ago and was 48 had no clue on earth there was anything wrong at all, however since embarking on this low carb diet I feel brilliant not tired not sluggish I love it feel like a new woman so obviously there was something not quite right.  am making the "oopsie bread" today it is in the oven as we speak and cant wait to try it.
Thing is I am not sure what "reverse" is - I am as I said 48 in the blood test - what am I aiming for?? does it mean I can never fall off the wagon so to speak - we go to france every year in the campervan for three weeks cycling and I am starting to wonder what am I gonna eat in the middle of the day will I be able to go for a meal?  etc etc I have only know for 2 weeks and am learning and new at this stage.  I have loads of "stupid" questions but my nurse is not the best, my doc says he doesn't need to see me again and I think it is thoroughly disgusting just to leave someone like this - thank god for the internet!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 20, 2017)

Technically, I have reversed my diabetes.  My HbA1c at last test was 35, so my GP told me I'm no longer diabetic & if my figures stay within the non diabetic range (ie: under 42) I will be taken off the diabetes register.  Of course, I am still diabetic.  I know that by testing my BG when I eat something I shouldn't.  If I regularly ate things I shouldn't, I would be back up into the diabetic zone.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 20, 2017)

Well im sure you are pleased with yourself well done no fantastic actually I am gonna try to do that so is my target in the 30s too? But can i ask do you eat carbs but in low amounts now safely. I not sure if i could really stop testing myself either its just a wee check isnt it to keep us right cos lets face it nhs dont care .


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 20, 2017)

I have upped my carb intake slightly.  I'm finding that since I've lost weight, my insulin resistance has improved.  My BG is returning to normal levels much quicker than it used to.  I have next diabetic review on Friday, so I'll know if my new more liberal eating regime is working.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 20, 2017)

O my you have done soooo well and its not easy but its worth it you are looking after yourself and it takes willpower as you said its a marathon not a sprint and its true. Well done hope i can do it too.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 21, 2017)

Yhank you everyone for all your help and suggestions for food i have had my second blood test yesterday and in 2 weeks it has went from 48 to 43 yahhhh. Still gonna keep goin till next blood test in 6 months could not have done that without this thread and the great advice on here. I am h.a.p.p.y.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 23, 2017)

Can I ask anyone if where Sourbread stands in the scheme of things - would it be high in carbs?  Also which rolls are the Lidl ones and they also do a low GI loaf/large roll type bun thing does anyone know if that is low or high in carbs?


----------



## Forgetful55 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Jennibambi I am similar to you but  diagnosed a month ago Hba1c of 49 also don't have much weight to lose am nine stone six pounds.. was diabetic in pregnancy so always knew this would happen one day but in a month I have lost three pounds with cutting sugar and cake and puddings and not going overboard on carbs. Am reading two good books  recommended on here one by Gretchen Becker type two the first year  and one by Dr David Cavan and the advice and info in there is very good. Saw my Diabetic Nurse today for the first time and she is sending me on a Diabetes Education course and for an eye test but no meds for now and have avoided statins as my good cholesterol is high ( due to lots of oily fish I think ).  I am still eating carbs but trying not to have as much as before.  Don't panic it is a shock (even though I knew it was coming as Diabtes in family too) but not the end of the world. Everyone on here has been very helpful.


----------



## Forgetful55 (Mar 23, 2017)

I think sourbread is low gl which I understand to be good!


----------



## Forgetful55 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just saw your last post that is brilliant hope I can do the same in the next six months!


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 30, 2017)

Forgetful yes you wilI do it I hope to be in the 30's in 6 months  am 5 hours after my dinner of scrambled eggs and 2 rounds of Burgen bread toasted buttered and my BG is 6.4 anyone know what the ranges are cos I have to be honest I am finding them totally confusing phew!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 30, 2017)

Jennibambi said:


> Can I ask anyone if where Sourbread stands in the scheme of things - would it be high in carbs?  Also which rolls are the Lidl ones and they also do a low GI loaf/large roll type bun thing does anyone know if that is low or high in carbs?


I know nothing of Sourbread, so can't answer that one.  The Lidl rolls are called High Protein Rolls, they are triangular in shape & in the fresh bakery section.  I have tried the low GI cob & it's very nice.  It didn't affect me too much either.


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I know nothing of Sourbread, so can't answer that one.  The Lidl rolls are called High Protein Rolls, they are triangular in shape & in the fresh bakery section.  I have tried the low GI cob & it's very nice.  It didn't affect me too much either.


Thank you Mark will try it then they dont do the rolls in n ireland


----------



## Forgetful55 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello Jennibambi thanks for the encouragement.. I noted down what blood sugars should be: non diabetic after meals (90 mins after) under 7.8  ( mine was 7.5 at the Diabetic clinic after two half and half slices of toast and marmite and two cups of tea with one sugar in anda boiled egg which DSN said was good) I havn't got my BS meter yet but will sort it soon.

When diabetic the range after meals is less than 8.5.

Before meals non diabetic is 4 to 5.9 and diabetic is 4 to 7.



Forgetful


----------



## Jennibambi (Mar 30, 2017)

Forgetful55 said:


> Hello Jennibambi thanks for the encouragement.. I noted down what blood sugars should be: non diabetic after meals (90 mins after) under 7.8  ( mine was 7.5 at the Diabetic clinic after two half and half slices of toast and marmite and two cups of tea with one sugar in anda boiled egg which DSN said was good) I havn't got my BS meter yet but will sort it soon.
> 
> When diabetic the range after meals is less than 8.5.
> 
> ...


thanks for the brill answer.  it is a little scary at first but the forum is great isn't it. I love it on here you can ask anything and someone will know the answer.


----------

